# Quale filesystem?

## Vendicatore

Come ogni volta che installo qualcosa di nuovo (in questo caso il portatile) mi trovo nel dubbio su quale filesystem usare.

Le opzioni sono ext3, reiser, reiser4, xfs e jfs.

In passato ho gia' usato ext3 e reiser.

Per il portatile mi piacerebbe usare qualcosa di un po' piu' robusto di reiser ma variare un po rispetto a ext3.

Voi cosa mi consigliate?

Qualcuno ha gia' provato xfs e jfs?

Come sono a livello robustezza?

Ciau.

----------

## mirko_3

Io personalmente uso reiser4, e sono molto contento; tuttavia in quanto è un portatile, dovresti tenere presente alcune cose: alcuni filesystem (reiserfs, a quanto ne so, mentre non so se valga anche per reiser4) usano un percentuale relativamente alta di cpu, di conseguenza ti diminuiscono l'autonomia della batteria...

----------

## federico

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> usano un percentuale relativamente alta di cpu, di conseguenza ti diminuiscono l'autonomia della batteria...

 

A me non pare, e' quantificabile?

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

io uso reiser3 sulla partizione di root, è un ottimo compromesso tra robustezza e velocità con files di piccole dimensioni.... xfs lo uso per /usr/portage/distfiles e va benissimo finora... jfs su una piccola partizione di test per verificarne la stabilità etcc.... reiser4 mi manca, aspetterò un altro hd per provarlo visto che pare non sia troppo stabile con gli amd64  :Smile:  ext3 non l'ho mai preso in considerazione =)

----------

## xchris

IMHO nel tuo caso: 

xfs (testato da altri e reputato ottimo)

ext3 (robusto come pochi)

personalmente non metterei mai reiser su un portatile.... ma e' questione di gusti.

Trovi 3000 post che parlano di FS...cerca  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> personalmente non metterei mai reiser su un portatile.... ma e' questione di gusti.
> ...

 

Quelle poche volte che siamo in disaccordo .............  :Wink: 

Io ho messo proprio reiser sul portatile   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

eh  :Smile: 

io ho detto IMHO...

e questione di gusti  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## mouser

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho messo proprio reiser sul portatile  

 

quoto.....

posso dire a difesa di reiserFS (il 4 non l'ho provato) che quando smanettavo con la ATI ho riavviato innumerevoli volte brutalmente pigiando il bottone o togliendo la batteria, e non ho mai perso un dato

fortuna???????

----------

## Vendicatore

Da quello che si dice in giro reiser e' solido fino a quando non si rovina fisicamente qualche settore del disco. Allora iniziano i guai.

----------

## xchris

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fortuna???????

 

a mio avviso si  :Smile: 

ho avuto + di una esperienze negativa con reiserfs..

cmq questo e' un discorso infinito  :Smile: 

Su una cosa penso che saremo d'accordo:

ext3 e' lento ma affidabile.

Amo aspettare con il cuore in pace  :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Amo aspettare con il cuore in pace 
> ...

 

Su questo concordo   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io ho messo proprio reiser sul portatile  

 

Anche io ho messo reiser sul portatile solo perche' volevo vedere la differenza con xfs, se no e' quest'ultimo che metto solitamente

----------

## mouser

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Su una cosa penso che saremo d'accordo:
> 
> ext3 e' lento ma affidabile.
> ...

 

e va bene, lo ammetto   :Embarassed: 

la root-partition / e' una reiserfs ma la /boot e' una partizione a parte con ext3

lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> la root-partition / e' una reiserfs ma la /boot e' una partizione a parte con ext3

 

imho non serve a molto un file system journaled su la partizione di boot. Io metto sempre ext2

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> la root-partition / e' una reiserfs ma la /boot e' una partizione a parte con ext3
> ...

 

Idem (in verità ext2)

----------

## mouser

[n00b con manie di protagonismo mode]

e va bene..... se stasera la cambio, domani posso editare i miei reply, e non fare la figura del ciuccio???   :Embarassed: 

[/n00b con manie di protagonismo mode]Last edited by mouser on Tue Dec 14, 2004 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> e va bene..... se stasera la cambio, domani posso editare i miei reply, e non fare la figura del ciuccio???  

 

Perche' figura? Non ho mica capito

----------

## mouser

ho editato il mio post, in effetti poteva sembrare strano senza TAG

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> ho editato il mio post, in effetti poteva sembrare strano senza TAG

 

Ma intendevi per la boot che l'hai in ext3? Perche' se cosi' mica e' sbagliato solo che io utilizzo ext2 se no devo dare spazio anche per il journaling

----------

## mouser

si, la boot l'ho in ext3 ..... purtroppo la mia conoscenza di filesystem non e' troppo ferrata e ho sempre privilegiato i filesystem journalled poiche' per quello che ho letto mi sembrano piu' stabili.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@mouser: si infatti ma sulla boot non serve a molto visto che gentoo una volta finito di utilizzarla la smonta, quindi e' difficile avere una corruzione sulla boot

----------

## Vendicatore

Quindi in soldoni mi consigliate xfs?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Quindi in soldoni mi consigliate xfs?

 

Io ti posso dire di provarlo. E' un po' lento come fs ma sicuramente e' molto piu' stabile imho

----------

## Vendicatore

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io ti posso dire di provarlo. E' un po' lento come fs ma sicuramente e' molto piu' stabile imho

 

Piu' o meno di ext3?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Piu' o meno di ext3?

 

Penso piu' lento di ext3 anche se non posso esserne certo visto che ext3 non l'ho mai messo

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> imho non serve a molto un file system journaled su la partizione di boot. Io metto sempre ext2

 

non sono d'accordissimo: quello che secondo me non ha molto senso é che la /boot non venga smontata dopo l'avvio, visto che a quel punto non serve piu'... ma fin'ora l'unica distro che mi pare si comporti cosi' é gentoo. Manco debian smonta la /boot. A questa stregua é meglio se il filesystem é journaled, ti pare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma su gentoo la smonta quindi che serve un fs journaled? Nulla visto che quando la monti le uniche operazioni sono editare un file e copiare solitamente

----------

## xchris

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piu' o meno di ext3?

 

sui file grossi e' veloce... (>ext3)

su quelli piccoli e' lentino (<ex3)

da pochi test fatti tempo fa...

----------

## xchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ma su gentoo la smonta quindi che serve un fs journaled? Nulla visto che quando la monti le uniche operazioni sono editare un file e copiare solitamente

 

sta di fatto che ext3 e' + sicuro di ext2.

Io vivo con /boot in ext3 di 50mb e lo spazio del journal non e' un problema  :Smile: 

Non e' certo vitale.. ma per poco spazio non ha senso a mio avviso ext2.

(certo che se parliamo di installazioni minimali... tutto cambia)

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> sui file grossi e' veloce... (>ext3)
> 
> su quelli piccoli e' lentino (<ex3)

 

Infatti xfs e' stato appositamente fatto per file grossi visto che sgi lavora su file video per lo piu'

----------

## lavish

Nota su JFS: L'ho provato ed e' davvero OTTIMO e stabilissimo (se usato con UTF- :Cool: .

Il mio ottimo pero' e' riferito ai files di grandi dimensioni.. e per grandi non parlo 1mb, ma molto di piu'... 

Sulla root io ho messo reiserfs che e' stabile effettivamente finche' non ci sono errori HW e davvero molto veloce, sulla boot ext2 anche se sono d'accordo con xchris (ma alla fine non cambia un cavolo qui  :Razz:  ).

XFS lo uso sulla root del mio sistema a 32bit in chroot, quindi non posso dire di aver fatto dei test approfonditi visto che lo utilizzo solo in quel modo.

Reiser4? ... vi posto il topic del canale #gentoo-amd64 su freenode:

 *#gentoo-amd64 wrote:*   

> * Topic for #gentoo-amd64 is: The Gentoo/AMD64 Channel (amd64.gentoo.org, gentoo-wiki.com/Amd64) | Read http://tinyurl.com/374h2 before asking questions. | Latest LiveCD: 2004.3-r1 | Latest Kernel: gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9 or hardened-dev-sources-2.6.7-r16 | Report Successful Builds: http://tinyurl.com/5yjrg | AMD64: sizeof(void *) DOES MATTER | reiser4 is the devil's own filesystem... it's -evil-

 

Ovviamente il post si riferisce non a dati oggettivi, ma alla mia esperienza  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ma su gentoo la smonta quindi che serve un fs journaled? Nulla visto che quando la monti le uniche operazioni sono editare un file e copiare solitamente

 

A dirla tutta la mia Gentoo non smonta la partizione di boot (formattata ext2), infatti me la trovo in df:

```

/dev/sda1                31077      3544     25929  13% /boot

```

Non è un problema, comunque. Per il resto, ho formattato le altre partizioni in ReiserFS 3.6, poichè Reiser4 sotto AMD64 mi dava un sacco di problemi (in effetti pare non sia ancora stabile).

Mandi, Michele.

----------

## mouser

Quindi io ho una partizione /boot di 32MB formattata in ext3, che viene smontata dopo il boot (e che puo' essere montata solo da root, anche se mi sembra logica come cosa).

Giusto per completezza di nozioni personali.... ha senso essere messi nella mia situazione o no?

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@mouser: nessun metedo e' giusto e nessuno e' sbagliato. Io preferisco come ho detto ma come hai visto xchris preferisce altro.... questione di gusti e convinzioni

----------

## randomaze

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> A dirla tutta la mia Gentoo non smonta la partizione di boot (formattata ext2), infatti me la trovo in df:

 

Dipende da cosa hai messo nell'fstab.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Visto che non è una opzione citata spesso, e visto il tuo spirito da betatester, io darei una lettura a questo post e poi farei un serio pensierino a JFS   :Wink:  è empre ignorato, poverino!

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Visto che non è una opzione citata spesso, e visto il tuo spirito da betatester, io darei una lettura a questo post e poi farei un serio pensierino a JFS   è empre ignorato, poverino!

 

Come ho postato precedentemente JFS l'ho provato e l'ho anche messo in passato sulla /. Non e' minimamente pensabile tenere questo FS per gestire files piccoli... esempio semplice e veloce:

un 

```
# rm -rf /usr/src/linux-<versione>/
```

 impiegava sulla mia macchina 15-20 secondi... molto di piu' che con partizione ext3. Reiserfs invece e' istantaneo per questo tipo di operazioni. 

Ahn.. quei 15-20 secondi non sono dovuti all'Hd lento...

```
darkstar lavish # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2564 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1280.91 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.03 seconds =  57.38 MB/sec

```

Come ho detto prima... JFS e' ottimo su partizioni dedicate a files grandi (da quanto ho visto va benissimo con i files da centinaia di mb... poi non ho notato chissa' che differenza con i files da pochi mega rispetto a ext3 o reiserfs3)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

LOL, io volevo solo dar visibilità al povero JFS, che vien smpre dimenticato, anche se hai suoi perchè e el sue qualità. Giusto per dare un'informazione completa. Tanto non sapendo che diavolo ci combinerà il buon Vendicatore con quella macchina, lui ha chiesto solo un fs robusto [senza dimenticare però che JFS usa pochissimo la CPU, il che per un portatile non è affatto male]...   :Wink: 

/me  che difende un FS mai usato in nome della pluralità   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> lui ha chiesto solo un fs robusto [senza dimenticare però che JFS usa pochissimo la CPU, il che per un portatile non è affatto male]...  
> 
> /me  che difende un FS mai usato in nome della pluralità  

 

Ma lol! Da quanto l'ho provato e' esattamente il contrario!   :Laughing: 

----------

## koho

ho letto un vecchio thread su alcuni benchmark di vari fs. Molto interessante, ma incomprensibile per un everyday-stupid user.

Ho preso un disco rigido esterno usb2 da 250 Gb e volevo un consiglio per che fs usare.

L'uso e' assolutamente casalingo, mp3, foto digitali, qualche divx, qualche iso di dvd in attesa di essere masterizzata, ecc. (tutto legale!)

Niente sql, ne news server ne altre robe complicate.

Ovviamente penso serva il miglior compromesso velocita'-sicurezza-cpuload

Che mi dite?

grazie dell'aiuto

----------

## gutter

Ho fatto il merge d questo ultimo thread. Continua qui.

----------

## Cazzantonio

@koho

per file di certe dimensioni la migliore scelta penso sia xfs (che tra l'altro è molto stabile)

Il fatto è che se usi un hd usb qualche volta ti verrà volgia di portarlo da qualche tuo amico per puppargli un po' di mp3, films (sempre tutto legale, per carità  :Wink:  ). Siccome questo tuo amico avrà al 95% windows e windows non leggerà mai xfs, reiserfs o ext3 che si voglia, ti consiglio di creare anche una partizione in fat32 in modo da poter garantire la compatibilità

----------

## koho

ottimo spunto per un'altra domanda.

quali tool o driver esistono sotto win per accedere a partizioni linux?

conosco quello per accedere a ext3 solo in lettura, quali altri esistono?

il mio amico o si adatta con uno di questi tool, o dovra' fare a meno dei miei mp3!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koho

e quale tool grafico per formattare il disco?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *koho wrote:*   

> quali tool o driver esistono sotto win per accedere a partizioni linux?

 

Non lo so... in cuor mio spero nessuno!  :Twisted Evil:  non permetterei mai a winzozz di scrivere sul mio disco!  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> il mio amico o si adatta con uno di questi tool, o dovra' fare a meno dei miei mp3!!! 

 

Condivido  :Laughing:  Speriamo condivida anche il tuo amico  :Wink:  (comunque io la vedevo in modo utilitaristico, ovvero come fottere gli mp3 all'amico, non come offrirgli i miei  :Wink:  )

Per partizionare sotto linux (se non vuoi usare fdisk) condiglio qtparted

P.S. invece di postare nuovamente puoi editare il tuo vecchio topic se nessun'altro ha scritto niente nel frattempo

----------

## mouser

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Non lo so... in cuor mio spero nessuno!  non permetterei mai a winzozz di scrivere sul mio disco! 
> 
> 

 

Chiedo scusa ma è più forte di me....... devo quotare!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

edit:

Comunque io eviterei il fs fat anche per un motivo propagandistico: metti un fs non supportato da winzozz, e regali al tuo amico un livecd e gli insegni a copiarsi gli mp3 dal tuo disco con linux..... dopodichè speri che preso dalla curiosità passi al pingo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kandalf

ragà dove posso trovare dei test su xfs per uso desktop diciamo?

io ricordo di averlo maltrattato di brutto e di nn avermi tradito mai. xo' nn so se le prestazioni sono migliori di reiser.

grazie

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> ragà dove posso trovare dei test su xfs per uso desktop diciamo?
> 
> io ricordo di averlo maltrattato di brutto e di nn avermi tradito mai. xo' nn so se le prestazioni sono migliori di reiser.
> 
> grazie

 

http://www.sgi.com/

meglio di loro, non so dove tu possa reperire info

----------

## neryo

 *koho wrote:*   

> ottimo spunto per un'altra domanda.
> 
> quali tool o driver esistono sotto win per accedere a partizioni linux?
> 
> conosco quello per accedere a ext3 solo in lettura, quali altri esistono?
> ...

 

ReiserFS a Windows... (ti consiglio questi)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/visualrfstool/

http://www.p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html

Oppure Ext2 a Windows...

http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm

 :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

Riemergo questo post per chiedere un consiglio...

Ho comprato un hard-disk esterno da 250 gb, vorrei tenerci dentro mp3(tanti mp3, tutto legale) e qualche dato mio...tutto su un unica partizione!!

Ho gia 120gb da travasare dal hard-disk vecchio.

Ora arriva la fatidica domanda: quale filesystem? Premetto che fino a pochi mesi fa ero convintissimo di usare XFS, ma da quando ho potuto testare questo fs sulla / del mio portatile, non sono piu sicuro della sua robustezza(in poche parole ho paura di perdere dati). 

Vi spiego subito cosa mi era successo...alcune volte facevo degli esperimenti con alcuni moduli del kernel che molte volte(quasi sempre) freezavano il pc. I freeze venivano retti abbastanza bene da XFS, ma solo in apparenza. Al riavvio, anche se XFS non dava nessun errore, alcuni file si erano corrotti. Per esempio un giorno edito il mio /etc/portage/package.use e mi ritrovo con un file pieno di geroglifi. Cosi dopo freeze e freeze, un altra volta mi si era corrotto /etc/fstab e anche qui geroglifici a non finire. Insomma, di tanto in tanto, XFS se ne sta zitto zitto e mi corrompe i file...

Concludendo... vorrei sapere da voi se io sono malato o questa cosa di XFS è nota. e poi ... che filesystem metto sul mio hard-disk esterno? premetto che non mi interessa la compatibilità con windows.

a sto punto pensavo addirittura a ext3?

----------

## thewally

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> a sto punto pensavo addirittura a ext3?

 

Ed è proprio quello che ti volevo dire!

Ho provato molteplici FS, ma l'unico che non mi ha mai deluso è ext3. Devi inoltre considerare che se l'HD è esterno, può capitare che tu lo debba collegare ad altri computer, e l'unico modo per mantenere la compatibilità il più alta possibile è quello di utilizzare questo FS (quasi tutti i kernel hanno il supporto per ext3, molti  meno per XFS).

Ext3, inoltre, sopporta meglio tutte le interruzioni di alimentazione, tipiche di una periferica USB o Firewire (per HD alimentati solo da USB).

Utilizzo da 1 anno e mezzo circa, un hd USB con ext3 (200 GB) e, nonostante numerose interrruzioni, spegnimenti improvvisi (mannaggia a ndiswrapper   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) & Co., tutto sembra ancora funzionare per il meglio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vi spiego subito cosa mi era successo...... Insomma, di tanto in tanto, XFS se ne sta zitto zitto e mi corrompe i file...
> 
> a sto punto pensavo addirittura a ext3?

 

per un discorso generale sulla robustezza di xfs ti rimando a questo thread in cui DarkAngel76 da una spiegazione molto accurata di quello che succede. logicamente il tipo di filesystem che uno utilizza è importante, è cmq più importante su una macchina di test fare in modo che non succedano casini con il sistema ospite. mi permetto solo di darti un consiglio... test e cose del genere, soprattutto se fatti direttamente sul kernel, non varrebbe la pena farli un un ambiente emulato o cmq su un filesystem di test?

cmq... beh, queste sono decisioni tue e sono leggermente ot qui. però se dai una letta a quello che ti ho passato spiega abb. bene il perchè accadono certe cose mentre per esempio con il reiser no, però... [alla prossima puntata...]

[EDIT]aggiunto il link che non avevo messo[/EDIT]Last edited by Ic3M4n on Tue Nov 22, 2005 1:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*   
> 
> Vi spiego subito cosa mi era successo...... Insomma, di tanto in tanto, XFS se ne sta zitto zitto e mi corrompe i file...
> 
> a sto punto pensavo addirittura a ext3? 
> ...

 

Pardon, ma non vedo il thread consigliato. Sono rincoglionito io o manca il link???? ("questo" quale???)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jubushi

Io ora ho reiserFS e ne sono contento,  mi ci trovo meglio di ext3.....volevo provare reiser4, ne hanno parlato molto bene su linuxPro, però.....come faccio a combiare? o meglio, posso semplicemente copiare i file da una part all'altra o rischio di pernede qualcosa o che poi si impalla tutto? (ps:con parted lo riesco a formattare reiser4??) che per caso l'avete provato?? grazie mille

----------

## randomaze

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Pardon, ma non vedo il thread consigliato.

 

Non sono sicuro ma forse si riferiva a questo.

----------

## jubushi

scusate i due post di seguito. ma il copy partition di parted come funziona? mi copia l'immagine o le cartelle? ha bisogno di formattare la destinazione per procedere? vi spiego la situazione:

Number  Start   End       Size        Type      File system   Flags

1       32kB      58MB     58MB     primary   reiserfs       boot        

3       58MB     716MB    658MB   primary   linux-swap              

4       716MB   30GB      30GB     primary   reiserfs                      #filesistem root

2       30GB     82GB      52GB     extended               

5       30GB     80GB      50GB     logical     ext3                           #archivio di film e musica

dunque.....vorrei copiare l'immagine di hda4 in hda5, poi formattare hda4 in reiser4 e ricopiare la l'immagine nella partizione. va tutto liscio così o rischio qualcosa?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non sono sicuro ma forse si riferiva a questo.

 

si, esatto. scusate per aver creato questa confusione, pensavo di aver aggiunto il link... la stanchezza... o la vecchiaia   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sometimes

scusate, domanda niubbissima, ma si può cambiare filesystem (da reiserfs a xfs) senza perdere i dati?

----------

## lavish

 *sometimes wrote:*   

> scusate, domanda niubbissima, ma si può cambiare filesystem (da reiserfs a xfs) senza perdere i dati?

 

Si, usando un disco/partizione contenitore durante l'operazione. Altrimenti l'unica operazione safe consentita direttamente senza salvataggio dei dati è da ext2 a ext3

----------

## Apetrini

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi permetto solo di darti un consiglio... test e cose del genere, soprattutto se fatti direttamente sul kernel, non varrebbe la pena farli un un ambiente emulato o cmq su un filesystem di test?
> 
> cmq... beh, queste sono decisioni tue e sono leggermente ot qui. però se dai una letta a quello che ti ho passato spiega abb. bene il perchè accadono certe cose mentre per esempio con il reiser no, però... [alla prossima puntata...]
> ...

 

Non potevo farlo, i moduli avevono bisogno di accesso diretto all hardware.

Comunque con XFS avevo perso dei file che erano del sistema, tipo /etc/fstab /etc/mtab....e non li stavo editando. Si sono corrotti perche erano in usao al momento dello shutdown....

----------

## topper_harley

Sembra una domanda stupida, ma più cerco in giro, più trovo risposte contratanti.

Sul fatto che per /boot vada benissimo ext2 sono tutti d'accordo, ma per il resto...

Qualcuno dice che reiserfs è la soluzione a tutti i mali, altri che invece non va bene sui portatili, qualcuno che reiser4 è stabilissimo, altri che è assolutamente inaffidabile...

La mia situazione è questa:

1- partizione di boot

2- swap

3- partizione /home [Questa è grande una decina di Gb, ci sono principalmente file di piccole e medie dimensioni, ma nulla di mission critical]

4- partizione /documenti [Questa è molto importante, la monto solo quando serve, ci accedo solo quando ho un doc pronto e in media i file non superano i 30 mb]

5- partizione /media [Qui c'è di tutto,  file grandi tipo immagini di dvd, ma anche la musica, le foto e le bozze dei documenti]

6- / [qui c'è gentoo]

eventualmente farei:

7- partizione /usr/portage [serve farla questa? ho sentito dire che JFS sarebbe l'ideale]

Che filesystem mi consigliate per ogni partizione?

----------

## .:chrome:.

diversi file system hanno ovviamente ognuno qualità e difetti, dalla loro parte.

il file system definitivo non esiste: ognuno eccelle rispetto agli altri per quello per cui è stato pregettato.

se non hai esigenze strane o non ti senti avventuroso, puoi tenerti benissimo ext3, che è il più collaudato e l'unico che non tradisce MAI

quanto al numerod i partizioni, non hai un mega server da blindare in ogni modo possibile e immaginabile: non serve a niente fare mille partizioni, è solo una rottura di balle in più quando devi fare manutenzione, ed una pesante limitazione all'estendeibilità del sistema

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi accodo a quanto detto da k.gothmog. inoltre per non creare flame non mi permetto di consigliarti un filesystem rispetto ad un'altro. dopotutto Ã¨ un discorso complesso che varia da persona a persona e scaturisce in vari esempi tipo vi / emacs kde / gnome reiser / xfs / ext3 etc. etc.

posso solo consigliarti una ricerca online e farti delle idee su quello che ti sembra abbia le caratteristiche che meglio si adattano a quello che ci devi fare. inoltre anche nel forum trovi degli spunti interessanti soprattutto inerenti reiser vs xfs.

per esempio:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397320-highlight-reiser+xfs.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-361649-highlight-reiser+xfs.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-266277-highlight-reiser+xfs.html (credo che il tuo post possa essere "mergiato" qui)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-95109-highlight-reiser+xfs.html

in ogni caso ce ne sono molti altri.

----------

## Cazzantonio

merge effettuato

per favore in agosto ci sono sempre pochi moderatori a giro quindi se ci date mano ci fate un grande piacere   :Smile:   :Wink: 

P.S.

io mi sono trovato bene così:

```
mkfs.ext3 -O sparse_super,filetype,dir_index
```

eventuamlmente usa l'opzione -b (leggi il man) per diminuire la block size in caso di una partizione che contenga tanti piccoli files (ottimizza lo spazio... utile per la root ad esempio)

ext3 è l'unico filesystem che di da delle garanzie ragionevolmente sicure sulla stabilità dei dati.

anche xfs è buono ma ti conviene avere un ups perché ha dei problemi se salta la luce (perdi i files aperti)

reiserfs funziona bene e tanti utenti non hanno mai avuto problemi, tuttavia a volte si spacca e se si spacca lo fa di brutto, inoltre usa parecchio la cpu (in compenso è molto veloce ma sei sicuro di saper apprezzare tale velocità in più con un utilizzo "normale" di un pc?)

jfs lo usano in pochi ma pare abbia dei bug... non so documentarti niente di certo

un tempo usavo molto reiserfs e ho avuto una sola corruzzione GROSSA, poi ho provato xfs (perché usa poca cpu) ma ho avuto problemi di perdite di dati su spengimenti improvvisi, sono passato in toto ad ext3 che non mi ha mai tradito. Sulla carta è il più lento ma sinceramente non mi sono mai accorto di questa differenza. Forse se gestisci un grosso server mysql la differenza si sente...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> anche xfs è buono ma ti conviene avere un ups perché ha dei problemi se salta la luce (perdi i files aperti)

 

hanno risolto il problema dal kernel 2.6.17 e superiori.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> anche xfs è buono ma ti conviene avere un ups perché ha dei problemi se salta la luce (perdi i files aperti)

 

e comunque non è vero: se mai dovesse succedere, perché non è detto che debba succedere per forza, perdi solo le modifiche fatte fino all'ultimo flush(), quindi al massimo gli ultimi 5 secondi, secondo le impostazioni standard di XFS.

comunque seia anche in questo non vedo nulla di sensazionale. è l'applicazione del concetto di filesystem journaled

----------

## lavish

Thread spostato da Forum italiano al Forum di discussione italiano

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> perdi solo le modifiche fatte fino all'ultimo flush(), quindi al massimo gli ultimi 5 secondi, secondo le impostazioni standard di XFS.

 

che ti posso dire... io sono stato costretto a resettare dopo un freeze dovuto ai drivers ati e ho perso diverse cose che sicuaramente none erano state scritte recentemente (ad esempio i bookmark e le impostazioni di firefox che era aperto prima del freeze). Se hanno risolto questo problema con l'ultimo kernel magari riproverò e ti farò sapere (tanto ottenere dei freeze coi drivers ati è abbastanza semplice   :Wink:  )

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se hanno risolto questo problema con l'ultimo kernel magari riproverò e ti farò sapere (tanto ottenere dei freeze coi drivers ati è abbastanza semplice   )

 

qui la spiegazione: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-486640-highlight-.html

occhio che la certezza assoluta che il problema del kernel sia stato risolto non c'è, un 1% di probabilità resta (anche perchè come ho spiegato nel mio thread è un problema legato ad hardware farlocco, e per quello non c'è soluzione a livello di software  :Wink:  )

----------

